# Name the mountain



## pizza (Jun 24, 2005)

Works just like the other threads: that is, there are rules that quickly disintegrate in a way that somehow works for everyone.

Oh, here's one rule: Generally accepted name for the mountain, and its location (Country, State, Province, whatever.)

Anyway, we'll start off with an easy one:


----------



## pedxing (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm terrible at this kind of thing, but I can recognize the big K!   Nice pic!


----------



## pizza (Jun 24, 2005)

pedxing said:
			
		

> I'm terrible at this kind of thing, but I can recognize the big K!   Nice pic!



Ok, how about one that's a little harder for us east-coasters, though extremely easy to those who live local to the mountain?


----------



## JimG. (Jun 24, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> pedxing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maroon bells; Aspen, CO


----------



## pizza (Jun 24, 2005)

That's right..
Have you got one?


----------

